# Built a custom piano "shell" for electric piano



## MorganHop (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all!

Last week I finished building a custom upright piano "shell" to house a Nord Stage 88 keyboard. I wired a sustain pedal input, an audio output, and power down at the bottom under the keyboard, running through the inside up to right behind the keyboard to keep from having visible cables hanging all over the place. Covered the controls and left the back unfinished to make it look more like a "real" piano. 

This is the first one of these I've ever built and I obviously made some mistakes. It's not perfect, but I learned a lot in the process!

Thinking about building more of these things and just wanted to get some general feedback - what do you like, what don't you like, what would you have done differently? Not trying to sell anything or advertise a service. Just want to make sure the ones I build in the future are the best they can possibly be!











I appreciate any and all constructive criticism. Thanks for taking the time to check it out!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like that. I think I would use a brass piano hinge instead of the ones on there, but I honestly think that would be the only change I would make. Great job man!


----------



## PianoJeepMan (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm A year late, but I really like this. I stumbled on this through a search, because I'm looking at building one of my own for our church. I like this concept! I know you were looking to figure out how to sell your service of building these. Would you consider selling the plans? I mean no offense or anything by asking. I would love a built one, however my measurements are likely to be different as I will be using a Yamaha stage piano. This is great work!!!


----------



## rdbates (Mar 22, 2017)

Would you be able to build a mini-baby-grand shell with collapsible legs that could slide into a van (perhaps 2+ for road-bound Dueling Piano types)? We'll promote your brand


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

Morganhop made one post 3 years ago and has left the building. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

